# I'm Falling - A piece completely sung by Realivox Blue .



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 31, 2014)

Hey Guys ,
I thought I'd start the New Year off and share a recent track I wrote called - I'm Falling . All vocals were completely sung using Realivox - Blue . I bought the library on release but only recently spent some time with it . After playing around with it's vocabulary I decided to write a song and treated the library as I would if it was a real singer and put it through it's paces covering a couple of musical settings . Superb library and capable of many things . Would be great to hear your thoughts on the library / track .

And most importantly Happy New Year !!!!!



[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http://api.soundcloud.com/tracks/183966732=false[/flash]

or


https://soundcloud.com/symphonicsamples/im-falling


----------



## rabiang (Jan 1, 2015)

Cool experiment. not enough room in the mix for the vocals, IMO. I would love to hear a version with the vocal up a bit.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 1, 2015)

Nicely done. I picked up Blue a while back, but have not used it so up-front in anything. That must have taken a little while.

Whose strings, btw? Those are nice, too.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your thoughts guys . 
Rabiang - Yeah I could probably do another mix , will look back a it . 
SeatleComposer , thank you . If you spend a little time with the library it's amazing what you can get out of it , and surprisingly enough not a great deal of time invested to do so once I'd entered the phrases into the word builder . As for the strings , the simple line during the chorus was Adagietto , the middle 8 was Adagietto shorts and Adagietto /Agitato for the melodic line and the outro was Agitato mostly with a little Adagietto .


----------



## TGV (Jan 2, 2015)

Good song. The vocals feel appropriate for the verse, but the chorus (I'm falling) feels too gentle. It might work better with a bigger voice approach (a bit shouting, think Demi Levato meets Shirley Bassey), with some reverb and sparser drums.


----------



## Carles (Jan 2, 2015)

That's a very interesting experiment Matt and a good song IMO.
I find Realivox Blue so tempting that I though several times about getting it even if I know that I have no use for it at the moment.

However, couldn't pay all attention to the voices because the synths are catching my attention too often. What a beautiful sounds in there man.
Have you created them or could I easily find similar sounds already as presets? what synths have you used here?

Carles


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 2, 2015)

I think it is cool and agree with Carles about the synth's. Huh, where will we stay, let us say in ten years..., with such voice libraries? It's getting better all the time.


----------



## Resoded (Jan 2, 2015)

Interesting stuff Matt, haven't heard about Realivox Blue before and I'm impressed with how far library/synths have developed. Great production overall!

And happy new year to you too.


----------



## SeattleComposer (Jan 2, 2015)

Thought I recognized 8dio.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks guys for taking the time to listen and share your thoughts , very much appreciated .

Thanks TGV , yeah there's things I would do different with a real voice . Naturally given the voice and performance captured in the samples that was the what I liked most . Would love to do it in the future with a vocalist .

Carles , thank you ! Definitely worth looking into Blue , a superb library . I must say I had fun with the synths given it's a style of music I never do . As for what I used . A number of the sounds are from U-he Bazille, some were untouched presets, some modified and processed a lot . Also used a little Zebra and Spire . All the drum sounds were from the drum kit's Cubase comes with .


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 2, 2015)

Germancomponist , thank you , much appreciated . Indeed in 10 years time I'll be interested to see how far things develop , given the human voice when singing words has been very difficult to achieve realistic results and in the recent past has been somewhat disappointing . This library is the first time I've enjoyed using samples in a songs completely sung by software 

Erik , thanks man !! And a Happy New Year to you and everyone at v.i-Control . 

Seattle Composer , I hear you , it's amazing how VI composers can spot various libraries .


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 4, 2015)

Okay, I might be biased, but this is a fantastic track. I absolutely love it. Obviously I love the use of Blue (very nicely done!), but the entire track is really well done. I even sent it to my wife, just because I think she'd like it as a song. 8) With your permission, I like to put this at the top of our demos.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey Mike , thanks for taking the time to listen and sharing your kind comments , much appreciated . By all means , please add it to your demos . The big question is , did your wife like the song ?


----------



## H.R. (Jan 5, 2015)

WOW! I didn't expect that. Matt using synths and singer! :D 
Nicely done. While listening I immediately recognized u-he. Great sound you've got from them.


----------



## Mike Greene (Jan 6, 2015)

SymphonicSamples @ Mon Jan 05 said:


> . . . The big question is , did your wife like the song ?


As a matter of fact, her response was _"Wow!"_ which is a bigger compliment than you might think, because she's normally a pretty tough audience! 8)


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 6, 2015)

Hey H.R. thank you !! I haven't written a song for far too long and it seemed like the perfect time to try something different style wise at the same time (for me that is) . And u-he , absolutely amazing software synths with there own unique but distinctive sound . 

Mike , thanks for sharing the response . So I managed to please the toughest crowd of all - The wife of a musician o-[][]-o


----------



## SaintDufus (Jan 8, 2015)

Sweet! 

Humanity has reached the age where we can "teach robots to sing."


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 9, 2015)

Hi Matt, great work again! I'm with Carles, the synth work was a real highlight. I have a question; is the percussive chords on the synth done by playing (or writing) the chords in, or do you use some kind of step sequencer and just hold a sustained chord? And if it's a step sequencer, is that something you did with some kind of midi filter before the soft synth, or is it a matrix in the soft synth that you use? 

I know in Massive there is a step sequencer thing which I get very confused by. I'm hopeless with synths and this is a rare opportunity to speak to someone who obviously knows what they're doing


----------



## IFM (Jan 9, 2015)

I really liked this! Nice to hear synth work. My next album with be using much more synths as well and hadn't though of getting Blue to incorporate till you just demonstrated how well it fits.

Chris


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for taking the time to share your thoughts , very much appreciated .

SaintDufus , indeed - Teach Robots to sing . Funny when you think about the reverse of this being when you hear a voice so auto-tuned it sounds like a robot , which at times is the robot assisting the human to sing 

Zac , thank you ! Synth work is certainly not my strong suite , but I love some of the sounds available from the current crop of Vst synths . The chords/rhythms that dominate the start (which I assume you mean?) were a blend of a few sounds from the Vst synths mentioned above . One patch I played the chords into Cubase , this was layered with a different patch using a different rhythm . I added another patch over that using a step sequencer for a more percussive effect when desired and finally one more patch with a 
CC1 HP filter over that . I had a quick look and there was 8 synth patches for the chords , effects and bass at the start . Hopefully that makes some sense . If there's anything else your curious about , just let me know . I remember hearing an inspiring Junkie XL track a couple of years back now which had some awesome sounds and programming . I've wanted to do something with more synths for a while , seemed like a good time to play around with sounds . 

Chris , thank you !! Yeah Blue is very diverse in what you can do with it . I'm interested to see what Realitone releases this year . What can I say , I'm vocal library addict .


----------



## AC986 (Jan 10, 2015)

Very good work Matt.


----------



## zacnelson (Jan 10, 2015)

Thanks for the reply Matt. I find it so daunting to discover how many synths and patches were involved in creating your track! I think I'll give up now :D


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jan 11, 2015)

Thank you Adrian ! 
Zac - I've listened to some of your tracks and " The Best Day" is a good example in which I'd find processing the guitars to get all the shades in tone that you did incredibly daunting , now that's hard to achieve


----------

